# is there any vape shops in knysna and jefrreys bay?



## bjorncoetsee (10/11/14)

Im from bloemfontein, and no vape shops here,only some small hubbly shops selling liqua, going to knysna and Jeffreys bay this decemeber, and want to visit some vape shops, maybe to test some new flavors not found here. Is there any shops there I can visit?


----------



## Necris (11/11/14)

@bjorncoetsee.
Not that im aware of in jbay, nor for that matter pe either.
Closest is juicyjoes in east London.
If ur in PE chances are we would probably have a vape meet in Dec, so pull in


----------



## Genosmate (11/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Im from bloemfontein, and no vape shops here,only some small hubbly shops selling liqua, going to knysna and Jeffreys bay this decemeber, and want to visit some vape shops, maybe to test some new flavors not found here. Is there any shops there I can visit?


Closest thing to a vape shop in Knysna is my officeI'm told clicks sell twisp liquid and one of the small tobacconists sells some dodgy rip off juice.I think there a shop in George but I haven't been there.


----------

